# FYI for KQ owners b4 u put on 29.5 tires



## KingZilla (Dec 22, 2011)

wasnt sure wheather to post this in the the tech tips in suzuki or just post it as i did...but i just wanted to let those of you that are thinking of getting 29.5 OL2 tires (what i just put on)and maybe other 29.5 tire brands for your KQ know...they will rub ur black fenders and the front black insert fender piece in the wheel well even with a 2" lift and the springs as tight as u can get em like ive done...ull have to cut the black front fender insert piece on both sides enough so that when u turn, the tires will not catch them...as far as the big fender piece where u put ur feet...u can either heat it up and use a basketball like the video someone posted on here(plus ur gonna have to cut the outer part some so it doesnt catch when the suspension pushes up)...or u can just take the pieces off and find a way to keep ur fenders from flapping(def gonna get muddy fast) but hey its fun so who cares...or just get a bigger lift like i plan on doing...now as far as the bar that is the support around the foot peg...it hasnt rubed yet but is very close to the tires...rear bout an 1"...and about 1/2-3/4" from the front when turning(i might plan to cut em back a bit unless i def get the bigger lift)...u should plan for these options when getting OL2s or maybe even other tires this size...hope this helps


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Go back to just 1" spacers and they prolly wont rub as bad. I've run 31's with a little modification and a 3/2 lift. Rubbed the black floorboards worse with 1.5" spacers in the front vs the 1", but i had to go to 1.5" spacers up front because the 31's were so tall, they would catch the frame bad on the right side with just the 1". I slightly modified my floorboards and moved them back a little to run the 31's. Still rubbed slightly, but nothing i couldnt live with.


----------



## KingZilla (Dec 22, 2011)

not sure if i wanna go to the 1" in the front...reason being is that when i turn my wheels, i only have bout 1/2" or less untill the tire hits the frame just sitting...i think i wanna try and do what bootlegger did and remove the floorboard plastics...not sure what he used to keep the side of the body from flapping around tho...ive pm'd him a couple times over the last few months n he hasnt responded...guess he hasnt been on in a long while...know ne one on here that talks to him on the reg that can get ahold of him for me?...u said you have a 3/2 lift how did you get the extra 1" in the front?


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

i have 29.5 ols on my king and i didnt have no rubbing isssues. didnt have to cut anything or heat anything. The only thing i cut was the bar that runs behing the back floor board i cut that off and made a new one


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

ol2s**


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

KingZilla said:


> u said you have a 3/2 lift how did you get the extra 1" in the front?


 
I am running a 2" bracket lift on the rear. In the front, the suspension is stock but with rhino 660 shocks on it. Those shocks by themselves lifted it 3". Its not recommended for any of the kings newer than 06 tho.


----------



## Saintsation (Mar 2, 2011)

I have ol2s with no lift no problem with rubbing I had to put lift springs because of passengers riding with me or hits a rut hard would make it rub back fenders but when put the lift springs it solved my problems


----------



## Godzilla (Jan 10, 2014)

*Suzuki with 29.5 outlaw 2s*

How well does ur suzuki do with them tires since they heavy


----------



## KingZilla (Dec 22, 2011)

well in my experiance...not so good...ive replaced my rear end cause i blew a hole through it a couple of months after having them...found out its cheaper to just buy a whole new rear end $750than replace the broken parts...and a month or so after that, the second drive gear pieces shredded apart in the motor...just got my motor taken out and apart to see the complete damage...this time im gonna be lookn at about $550 in parts and im estimating another $400-500 labor to have the old n new parts swapped out and the motor put back together...on the bright side ive never gotten stuck with these tires...just wish i could find aftermarket parts that will handle more stress...oh well guess i gotta pay to play.


----------

